# gamo pba ammo



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

*preferd pellet*​
a.pba225.00%b.pointed562.50%c.match112.50%


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

ok so you no the gamo pba ammo that gives you 25% more fps and double the penetration well i decided to have a penetration test with some other kinds of pellets like crosman pointed rws pointed gamo rockets daisy fat tip as well as the pba. i was using a beeman 1000 and shooting at 3 yars at an oak 2x4 so when i shot the pba pellet it was going so fast that it burned a 1 inch circle in the 2x4 and when i split open the 2x4 the pba had gone 1and 3quarters of inch into the wood.has this happend too anyone else :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have the hunter extreme. The PBA go supersonic. The pellet is very unstable. I've had it tumble at 40 yards (goes through the target sideways). I've been using the Beeman Kodiak Extra Heavy Match (10.6gr). They are very accurate and deadly.


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

I ve done muliple tests w/ the gamo pba pellets, and in all reality they dont go faster than a traditional pellet.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

while they do go faster they are not as powerful as lead. they are so light they lose energy quickly. They are not accurate at all due to passing the sound barrier. Plus with a spring piston gun you are ruining the piston and the mainspring. Lead is alot more accurate, and carries its ke alot longer and farther than a pba pellet. Not worth the high price at all.


----------

